# Peel Carrier Sheet Carefully To Avoid Stretching The Garment



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Layering multiple colors or materials to create a single design is not difficult using heat-applied graphics materials, but it does require specific techniques to ensure the best outcome. 

One tip to remember is when you are peeling off the carrier sheet after an application. You want to peel the carrier sheet carefully and slowly so as not to stretch the garment any more than is necessary. If the sheet is grabbed and ripped off and the material stretches too much, it can cause misalignment when applying the second color or a different material. 

Be especially careful with super stretchy performancewear fabrics. 

Courtney Kubitza, Sales and Business Development Manager, Stahls’, St. Clair Shores, MI


----------

